# DAM Produkte



## mikeyt (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo @all,

wer fischt hier eigentlich noch mit Tackle vom DAM? 

Ich denke einige werden wohl noch Haken usw verwenden, aber gibt es auch noch einige unter Euch die deren ruten und Rollen nutzen und was haltet ihr advon?

Greets und Petri  |wavey:
mikey


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hi,#h 

wie Gestern bereits in einem anderen Trööt beschrieben,
sind bei mir noch 3 Dura`s im Einsatz.


Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich benutze DAM Effzett Popper zum hechtfischen und hab glaub ich noch ne Tele Brandungsrute von DAM im Einsatz .


----------



## The Ghost (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hallo,

bei mir ist immer noch eine Rolle in Verwendung. Es handelt sich um eine Quick SEL 340, die an meiner ersten Rute dran war. Müsste jetzt bestimmt schon 10 Jahre und mehr auf dem Buckel haben, aber sie ist noch voll Einsatzfähig, trotz minimaler Pflege. Ihre Salzwassereinsätze in Norwegen und Dänemark hat sie auch ohne Probleme überstanden. Bin also vollends zufrieden mit ihr!


mfg The Ghost#h


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Habe noch eine Quick 2002 und 2 Stck. Quick 330 N.
Absolut perfekte Rollen. Nur leider für geflochtene nicht geeignet und für moderne Kohlerfaserspinnruten zu schwer.

Deshalb in die Vitrine verbannt zusammen mit nen paar alten Mitchell Rollen.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich habe eine X-Kev Carbon Carp die ich noch einsetze. Das alte tackle von DAm ist wirklich gut. Leider hat DAM etwas nachgelassen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

habe noch die Quick FSI im Einsatz zum Spinnfischen. 15 Jahre auf dem Buckel, aber gab mir noch nie Anlass sie in Rente zu schicken. fische sie mit monofiler Schnur, die Bremse ist nach wie vor Top.

und noch ein paar 3-teilige Indianerwobbler hab ich auch, aber ungefischt (warn die von DAM? bin gerade unsicher).


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

@ Mordskerl : jepp waren sie ... Da gibts doch grade nen aktuellen thread über die Teile ...


----------



## arno (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Rolle:
Quick FT 650 ?
Bin jetzt aber nicht 100% sicher ob die so heist.
Tolle Rolle, ok etwas schwer, aber robust!
Spinnrute von 1973 Prestige Länge 2,10 Meter WG. 50-100 Gr.
Aktion 3.0.
Was das mit der Aktion bedeutet ist mir nicht ganz klar.
Weich, Hart?
Ich hab keinen Vergleich!
Stipprute 6 Meter Teleskop WG 40 Gr. und drüber.
Richtiger Schwabbelstock, kann man sogar Hechte von 60-70 cm gut mit landen.
Man bekommt zwar leichte Panik, mit dem Teil, ist aber echt stabil!

Achso, ist dann natürlich noch alles von der alten DAM!


----------



## Stefan6 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich hab noch ne DAM Quick Free-Spool-II 350 im Einsatz,funzt einwandfrei.#h
Neues Gerät von DAM ist auch bei mir im Einsatz,DAM Tele Surf Steel Power,3,90m,100-250WG zum Aal und Elbbuttangeln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Bei mir sind vor allem die Effzett-Blinker seit eh und je im Einsatz. #6 
Mit einer Quick Exquisite540 fische ich auch noch gelegentlich, die läuft immernoch einwandfrei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Effzetts, logo.
Indianerwobbler hab ich leider keine mehr:-(((

Dann ahb ich noch zwei ältere Zandergrundsteckruten (so dreieinhalb Meter, WG 50 Gramm), optimal zum Grundangeln im Fluß, sehr schöne durchgehende Aktion bei genügend Rückrat, etwas schwerer und kopflastiger als "moderne" Ruten, muss mal gucken wie die sich nennen..


----------



## friggler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich benutze auch heute noch gerne und oft Ruten und Rollen von DAM.
Einiges was ü 10 Jahre alt ist, ist mit heutigem modernen Gerät konkurenzfähig.
 Noch heute suche Ich z.B. welche der Seahawk Ruten...Wer so eine  verkauft -> Bitte PN )
 Auch viele Rollen sind nach härtestem jahrelangem Einsatz ohne Probleme im Einsatz.
 Die Space und VSI sowie einige SEL sind nahezu unzerstörbar und einige uralte Quick laufen heute noch problemlos...

 Ein Blick in uralte DAM Kataloge lohnt auch immer wieder... Da findet man schon 197x Wunderköder die heute "absolute Neuheiten" sind -und andere revolutionäre Erfindungen wie triangelförmige Rutenringe usw...
Ich kenne auch keine andere Firma von der sovieles kopiert wurde wie von DAM.
Effzett, Big-S,Heinz und andere Evergreens - und auch Gummiwürmer und Gummigarnelen gabs Anfang der 70er schon   ...-von DAM. 
Hach-...was da an Erinnerungen wieder hochkommt - besser als jedes Buch.

Meiner Meinung hat DAM wie fast jeder Hersteller absolute Top-Produkte aber auch schlechte(re) Modelle. Die Rosinen muss man halt rauspicken...heute genau so wie früher auch...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Tonic (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Quick Finessa 750,leider etwas schwer....


----------



## Knispel (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Meine Quick 220 und 330 Finessa ( Baujahr in den 60 ern ) sind  immer noch im Einsatz. Arbeiten tadelos , keine Mucken. Zu unseren jährlich stattfindenden Nostalgiefischen setze ich meine Quick 110 Finessa ( Microlite ) sowie eine Quick Super mit umschaltbarem 2 Gang Getriebe ein. Auch diese Rollen schnurren noch wie am ersten Tag. Die Quick Super benutze ich auch noch auf Waller. Nicht kleinzubekommen.


----------



## bazawe (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich habe noch eine Quick Dura und eine Exquisite MDS sowie einige Effzet- und Heintz-Blinker im Einsatz.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## wallek (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Auch ich fische noch mit DAM Produkten!

Eine 3,60 Brandenburg zum Grundangeln, eine 4,20 Feederrute, monofile 0,30 schnur sowie jede menge kleinteile !

Bin voll zufrieden mit diesen Tackle!


----------



## abuhamster (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hallo,
ich fische immer noch mit meinen DAM Quick 2002/3002 auf Karpfen und meine 4001-er sowie 5001-er sind in Norwegen und in Dänemark immer mit dabei. Ausser den gesammelten Abu's in der Vitrine und den Penn-Multi's habe ich keine andere Marke im Einsatz.


----------



## hans albers (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

moin..
habe ne alte dam-glaserfaserrute von papi,
"staffelsee" 70er jahre,als grundrute... 
sauschwer, aber nicht kaputtzukriegen..
ansonsten noch dam sls 2 und 4
metallrollen fürs grundfischen/pilken und
ne quick sel 380 für die brandung..
alles etwas schweres und altes gerät, 
aber hält seit jahren..

greetz
hans


----------



## yh1ly73 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Servus,
mein erstes Tackle (1995) war von DAM und hat auch lange gehalten. Daher habe ich mir 2003 von meinem Händler auch die reduzierten Ganzmetallrollen (Alu) Dura 540 FD gekauft. Nach zwei Jahren fingen allerdings die Probleme an. Bei der einen Rolle (Hängerlösen) klappert oder kratzt etwas, wenn ich extrem schnell einkurble. Bei der anderen Rolle, mittlerweile über Gerlinger repariert (25,--€) klappte der Schnurfangbügel beim Kurbeln nicht mehr vollständig um. Alles trotz sorgfältiger Handhabung und Gebrauch für Karpfen mit max. 70cm Länge.
Bin jetzt zum Spinangeln auf Daiwa (Exceler) umgestiegen und bis jetzt absolut zufrieden.
Gruß


----------



## pike1984 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich hab noch eine Quick VSI 440 RD zum Aalfischen. Ansonsten halt auch noch diverse Kunstköder wie Effzett, Ghost und ein paar Wobbler.


----------



## donlotis (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hallo, mit dem Effzett fische ich auch heute noch gerne (stehe sowieso auf Löffelblinker).

Dann habe ich auch noch drei Rollen von DAM im Einsatz (zumindest manchmal):
2x DAM Quick 550 (wunderbare Bremse und schönes 'Tuckern' beim Einholen)
1x DAM Quick 220N (kriegen 'Gastangler' zum Forellenfischen, ich nehme sie zum KöFi + Barsch angeln).

Beides Top-Rollen, leider etwas schwer (die 220 geht noch), aber sie laufen absolut sauber und leicht. Nur der Bügel-Umschlag bei diesen alten Modellen ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Mikesch (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



friggler schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kenne auch keine andere Firma von der sovieles kopiert wurde wie von DAM.
> ..., Big-S, ...


Der ist von Shakespeare #h .

Ja, meine Rute der "grünen" Serie mit den trigonalen Ringen aus den 70ern fische ich heute auch noch manchmal, unkapputbar dieser Vollglasstecken.
Irgendwo in den Tiefen meines Kunstköderarsenal ist auch noch ein DAM-Turbler zu finden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich habe früher mal viel von DAM gefischt, vor allem Ruten und da Teleruten. Nach den gelben+orangen Shakespeare Economy+Co kamen die DAMs.
Die langen Posenpeitschen noch weit vor der Bolognese-Zeit (als man das wirklich nur als Nudelgericht kannte), also die beringten Langstippen hatten es mir angetan, habe irgendwie in diesem Bereich langeteilter Teleruten 4,50m bis 7,00m hauptsächlich solche. 
Die DAMs waren gut und im Sonderangebot auch günstig, große Fische und auch Karpfen waren zu bändigen, bis auf eine Billigserie mit wenig Rückgrat war ich auch immer zufrieden. Die langen waren auch so gut in der Verbindung, so daß nichts nervte. Dieser Faktor wurde ab 1995 zunehmend zum Problem.

An kurzen Teleruten fand ich die DAM Seahawk als Reiserute genial, die Nachfolger Emotion sind nicht mehr so nett. Ein derartige Sumo hats auch noch zu mir geschafft. Mit den braunen und grünen Princess hatte das mal angefangen.
Ne 70cm Telerute paßt in jeden Koffer, kann immer mit und ist wenn die Verbindung des Exemplares einigermaßen schlackerfrei ist, auch gut fischbar. Die starke Spitzenaktion und Stufenprogression einer solchen Tele macht sie auch sehr universell im Einsatz, zwar noch etwas hinter zweitklassig, aber weit besser als nichts, wenn sonst nichts greifbar ist. Die Blackpanter 3m Tele mit Vollfaserspitze (-25g?) kam nie mehr zum Einsatz, obwohl das mit der Ultra-Spitzenaktion bestimmt klasse ist. 

Die Steckruten der Blackpanther und Seahawk Reihe waren auch genial, vor allem nicht unbedingt teuer, die französichen Seahawk Manie beim Ausverkauf der DAM sind schon ganz schön gute Dinger, für einen Spottpreis in 2 Versionen erstanden, immer noch locker über den meisten Mittelpreisruten (bis 150 Taler).
Die Blackpanter Jig 5-40g ist ein Knaller, meine umgebaute mit verbessertem Griff könnte ich eigentlich mal wieder einsetzen, obergeile Aktion.
Wo gibts/gabs sowas überhaupt noch ein anderes Mal?

Die Matchen der gleichen Reihen und auch der Emotion sind richtig gut für passendes Geld, die Listenpreise sind allerdings nicht konkurrenzfähig.

Bei den Rollen fand ich die Quick Dura als FD 60er Modellganz nett, sind aber nur in die Sammlung meiner Großstationären gekommen. 

Das Billiggeplundere der Quick-AT und Co ist weg, das taugt nur wiederum sehr gut für Angler, wo die Schreddelbelastung der Rolle der wichtigste Faktor ist (die Kurbeln allerdings?), und diese Rollen sind alle sehr elastisch. 
Eine Shakespeare Ugly-Stick verbunden mit einer besseren Quick-AT Familienrolle ist dann die unkaputtbare Flexi-Kombination, sehr gefährlicher Schlagstock! :g


----------



## ae71 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

hallo, also ich benutze auch weiterhin DAM sachen, meine sind:
2 sumo karpfenruten 12 ft 2,5lbs 2 geteilt sehr schöne rute, bin sehr zufrieden.
3 sumo telekarpfenruten 12ft  2,75 lbs auch sehr zufrieden! 
1 andy little new dimension tele karpfenrute 12ft 2,5 lbs absolutes geiles stöckchen, superleicht, genial!!!
1 hyron tele catfisch 3m und 100-200 g wg (nie benutzt)
1 hypron spinnrute 3m 40-80g wg auch sehr schöne rute!
1 blackpanther sbirolino (italian) 3,6m 5-30g wg tele, bin sehr begeistert von diesert rute!
3 Futura fs 955 freilaufrollen, auch zu empfehlen!
paar vsi 430, vsi 440, vsi fd (kleines röllchen auch ok) 
und ich hatte einiges mehr aber die jungangler wollen immer mein zeug!

grüsse
toni


----------



## Steffen90 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

hallo
hatte von euch schon jemand die neuen 2007er ruten von dam in der hand?? ich meine speziell die quick stick-ruten und die imperal-ruten! es hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an, was in der beschreibung steht! besonders bei den quick stick!


----------



## Steffen90 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

na, kennt die keiner??#c


----------



## Eisenkneter (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

weiss eigentlich wer, ob DAM noch in Deutschland baut? Meist steht nur drauf "designed and engineered in Germany". Mit anderen Worten: produziert in Billiglohnland.

Und da ich den Standord D hoch halte und schätze, nicht zuletzt weil ich selbst mehr oder weniger davon abhängig bin (auch wenn ich nicht in der Angelgeräteindustrie arbeite), würd michs halt interessieren.

Außerdem glaub ich, dass Geräte aus D für Angler in D in D auch besser geeignet sind als Zeug, dass eigentlich für US-Schwarzbarsche, Japanische-Sonstwasräuber oder Chinesische-Universalfische konstruiert wurde.

SPORTEX baut meines Wissens (wieder) in D. Und nicht zuletzt deshalb ist meine Lieblingsspinn aus dem Hause SPORTEX.

Also, wer weiss was?


----------



## jerkfreak (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Onkel von nem Kumpel arbeitet bei DAM in D, ob Produktion oder wo weiß ich aber net, müsst ich ma fragen! 
Sportex produziert hier, soviel ich weiß!

Fischen tu ich schon auch noch einiges von DAM, 2 Seahawks, 2 Ultra Strong und noch andres älteres Tackle wie Rollen, Kunstköder usw...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Also mal kurz gesagt:
DAM, Balzer und auch Sportex bauen nicht mehr in DE.
Ob überhaupt noch jemand Blanks in DE herstellt?


----------



## ok1 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also mal kurz gesagt:
> DAM, Balzer und auch Sportex bauen nicht mehr in DE.
> Ob überhaupt noch jemand Blanks in DE herstellt?



Ockert behauptet anderes: Ich meine da wäre sogar die Originalaussage vom Vertriebschef hier im Forum veröffenlicht worden? Bin mir aber nicht sicher. Und RST dürfte auch in Deutschland produzieren.

Gruß

ok


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Naja, importieren und dann hier Ruten zusammenbauen können noch viele. 
Ohne eine entsprechende Großproduktion und Technologiebude im Nacken (z.B. Raumfahrt, Flugzeuge, Golfschläger usw.) sind Spitzenblanks doch nicht mehr machbar.


----------



## ok1 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Naja, importieren und dann hier Ruten zusammenbauen können noch viele.
> Ohne eine entsprechende Großproduktion und Technologiebude im Nacken (z.B. Raumfahrt, Flugzeuge, Golfschläger usw.) sind Spitzenblanks doch nicht mehr machbar.



Das weiß ich nicht so sicher. Und wenn Ockert sagt, wir produzieren unsere Blanks in Deutschland, habe ich zunächst keinen Grund daran zu zweifeln. Harrison baut ja auch keine schlechten Blanks - ohne zur EADS zu gehören, soweit ich weiß. Ich glaube es geht wie fast überall - richtig groß, oder klein mit viel Mut, Knowhow und Engagement.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## ok1 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hallo an Alle,

das Thema lädt doch zum philosophieren ein.

Grundsätzlich nutze ich DAM Produkte sehr gerne und durchaus bevorzugt (lokalpatriotisch) wenn die Qualität stimmt. Ich nenne zwei Quick Dura FD mein eigen. Ich sehe nicht wo sie Konkurrenzprodukten unterlegen sein sollen.

Generell - jetzt kommen wir zur Philosphie - ist mir nicht so richtig erklärbar wo das oft reflexartige Verhalten einiger Anglerkollegen herkommt. Auch im Board kann man das zum Teil beobachten: Wenn ein in Deutschland ansässiges Unternehmen nicht hier produziert, dann sind die Produkte quasi-atomatisch asiatischer "Billigscheiß". Wenn ein ausländisches Unternehmen wer weiß wo produziert, dann  ... ?

Ich glaube , dass DAM und Co ganz erhebliche Defizite im Management und Marketing haben. Ich jedenfalls würde es  sehr viel lieber sehen, wenn auch wieder aus Deutschland - wenigstens Europa innovatives und hier produziertes Angelgerät auf den Markt käme. Mir gefällt der Discounttrend genausowenig, wie die gehypten "Nobelasiaten". Beides ist mir zuwider. Von daher kaufe ich immer dann, wenn es konkurrenzfähige Produkte deutscher Hersteller gibt, diese auch bevorzugt. 

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



ok1 schrieb:


> Ockert sagt, wir produzieren unsere Blanks in Deutschland, habe ich zunächst keinen Grund daran zu zweifeln.


 Ich schon. CZ ist nicht DE, und wenn das sozusagen ein offenes Geheimnis ist, dann sollte man das schon glauben. Ob das wirklich schlecht oder trotzdem gut ist, das steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Anders sind die Blanks definitiv schon mal (Fotos+Samples gesichtet), wie gut oder schlecht maße ich mir noch kein Urteil an - Surprise, Surprise ? 



> Harrison baut ja auch keine schlechten Blanks - ohne zur EADS zu gehören, soweit ich weiß.


Naja, soviel kleiner ist der Laden in Britannien aber auch nicht.


----------



## ok1 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich schon. CZ ist nicht DE, und wenn das sozusagen ein offenes Geheimnis ist, dann sollte man das schon glauben. Ob das wirklich schlecht oder trotzdem gut ist, das steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Anders sind die Blanks definitiv schon mal (Fotos+Samples gesichtet), wie gut oder schlecht maße ich mir noch kein Urteil an - Surprise, Surprise ?



#c Ich weiß es in der Tat nicht, wo Ockert tatsächlich produziert. Wenn das mit CZ stimmen sollte, finde ich es mindestens mal überflüssig von Ockert zu lügen. Den CZ ist tatsächlich nicht in Deutschland. Aber ich weiß es eben nicht: von daher ist es im Moment Glaubensfrage. Im Übrigen neigt die Anglerschaft (incl. mir) ja durchaus dazu Halbweisheiten und Gerüchten über Jahre zu glauben - selbst wenn längst offensichtliche Fakten dagegen sprechen. Daher bin ich durchaus vorsichtig. 

Wie die Qualität der Blanks sein wird, werden wir noch vor dem Sommer erfahren. Bis dann sollen die Blanks erhältlich sein. Ich freue mich darauf, dann gibt es was handfestes zu diskutieren. 

Gruß
ok


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

@ok1
Hi!
Also deutsche Hersteller gibts es bis auf Nischen (RST Sportex, Waku) mit Sicherheit keine. Wenn dann höchstens Grosshändler die einen Sitz in Deutschland haben. Wie z. B. DAM, Balzer usw.. Deine Aussage dass Dir Japan Tackle zuwider ist geht mir nen bischen weit. Nicht nur weil ich zu dem Club dazugehöre. 
Mir ist die Ansage "kauft nur bei Deutschen" zuwider. Das ist nicht zeitgemäss! Ich hab 3 Sportex Ruten aufm Rutenständer stehen und auch noch einiges von der alten DAM. Aber nur da kaufen. Nee!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## ok1 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

@Pikepauly

Hallo,

weder das eine noch das andere meine ich so absolut.

Ich kaufe nicht nur bei deutschen Händlern/Herstellern. Das wäre auch Quatsch. Aber ich lehne sie nicht ab, nur weil die Marke gerade nicht in ist. Genauso wenig lehne ich Japantackle ab. Ich mag nur nicht dieses fanatisch fixierte. Wenn gleich ich zugeben muss, das die Marketingleute der Global Fishing Industrie sehr gute Arbeit machen. Es funktioniert ja. 

Im Übrigen behaupte ich ja gar nicht das DAM, Balzer und Co hier produzieren. Die lassen da zusammenbauen, wo die anderen eben auch was basteln lassen. Das eben macht sie in meinen Augen genauso beliebig wie die meisten anderen Handelsmarken. Nur haben eben andere Markengiganten ihr Image besser aufgebaut. Nichtsdestotrotz kaufe ich auch ein Produkt was ich als gut empfinde, wenn da DAM, Balzer oder was weis ich drauf steht.

So sehe ich das, wenn ich versuche mit etwas Abstand auf uns zu sehen. Das gelingt mir aber auch nicht immer. Ich bin ähnlich Geräte fixiert wie viele Boardies und an mir geht die Werbung auch nicht spurlos vorüber.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass es ja in DTL und Europa z.B. sehr viel mehr Angler gibt, die mit Kunstködern fischen als in Japan. Dennoch kommen dorther die vermeintlichen TopProdukte. Dass die Japaner unsere Angelbedürfnisse besser befriedigen als heimische Firmen, das ärgert michs - da machen ein paar Leute ihre Hauaufgaben nicht. Die Balzers und DAMs verpennen es einfach - was ich schade finde.

Also noch fröhliches Streiten. 

Olaf


----------



## maesox (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

*OK1*  |good: |good: |good: #6 #6 



TL Matze


----------



## muchti (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

*außer einigen kunstködern und kleinteilen hab i nur noch zwei ruten von dam im schrank*
*2 schöne 5jahre alte "green kolobri 80" - 3,3m, -80gr.*
*ganz ehrlich ist zwar keine rute zum spinnfischen für 9-10hrs aber das soll sie ja auch nicht sein (ist ja auch keine sportex)...*
*sobald der köderfisch für hecht rausgeholt wird dann ist die rute meist auch am start...*
*auch karpfen über 20pfd. hab i damit schon gedrillt >> nix zu beanstanden*
*i bin echt zufrieden damit egal von welchem teil der erde sie nun eigentlich stammt...*
*und sie ist dreigeteilt...passt also besser in´n kofferraum |rolleyes *


----------



## maesox (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Für mich ist D.A.M irgendwie kult!!

Die ersten Kunstköder ( Indianerwobbler) nach der Fischereiprüfung (da war ich zehn Jahre alt) an die ich geriet,waren von D.A.M und mit Ruten siehts nicht anders aus (Magno 80)!!

Das absolute Aushängeschild von D.A.M ist für mich die Angelrolle exquisite MDS mit Frontbremse u Magnetbremssystem!! Vier Stück kann ich mein eigen nennen u ich würde nie im Leben eine her geben!! #d 


TL Matze


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

@Maesox
Die würde ich auch nicht hergeben!
Habe als Erbstück von meinem Vater noch ne Airway Rute. 
Bei denen merkt man aber auch den Unterschied. Die Serie wurde ja noch mal neu aufgelegt vorn paar Jahren. Das war dann leider Schrott, die zuletzt als Abo Prämie bei Angelzeitungen weggingen. Die Alte kostete aber Ende 80 er auch schon so bummelig 200 DM. Das war schon Geld damals. Ich habe noch eine DAM Katalog 1992 da kostet meine Quick 2002 DM 269. Aber die neue DAM. Wo gibts da noch gutes Zeug? Mein Eindruck ist, dass war mit der Dura als Rolle vorbei.
Bei den Ruten mit Hypron und Sumo und wie gehts weiter?
Meine Meinung: Da muss die Produktpolitik und das Marketing ran. Die Neue DAM ist doch in dänischer Hand, die sollten das eigentlich können.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



ok1 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass es ja in DTL und Europa z.B. sehr viel mehr Angler gibt, die mit Kunstködern fischen als in Japan. Dennoch kommen dorther die vermeintlichen TopProdukte. Dass die Japaner unsere Angelbedürfnisse besser befriedigen als heimische Firmen, das ärgert michs - da machen ein paar Leute ihre Hauaufgaben nicht. Die Balzers und DAMs verpennen es einfach - was ich schade finde.


Damit hast Du die Situation gut getroffen! #6

Die Hersteller anderer Länder haben anderes Zielangeln im Programm, so für Asien allgemein, Japan speziell und USA kann man schon sagen, daß die Teile ganz anders geplant wurden, als sie hier dann verkauft wurden. 
Das allein-seligmachende können sie einfach nicht in ihrem Programm haben, da sie bestimmte Bedürfnisse der Angler in DE nicht mal kennen oder wahrnehmen. Die deutschen Importeure können auch nur das importieren, was sie dort angeboten bekommen, wenige Ausnahmen, wo mal was speziell entwickelt wird. Die DAM Quick Dura ist ja z.B. auch nur noch auf Tica Niveau, in der Verarbeitung meilenweit weg von ner alten Quick 3001 oder 330N. Die Chance, daß auf spezifische Bedürfnisse hier mehr geachtet und angefordert wird, besteht immerhin bei einem deutschen Vermarkter mehr als bei einem anderswo.

Mit der weltweiten Bass-Angelei beispielsweise kann man hier zumindest nur teilweise was anfangen, am nettesten sind immer noch die vielen für die Fische neuen und damit unbekannten Köder, wir gönnen unseren Zielfischen ja was, und sei es nur Belustigung. 

Ich halte einen gesunden Mix von Innovationen und neuen verrückten Ideen, verbunden mit bewährten Sachen die her auf jeden Fall funzen, für am besten und ausgewogensten. Den neuen Sachen sich nicht verschließen, aber auch nicht jeden Hype und Blödsinn mitmachen.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hi!#h
ich hab mal ne frage...
ich hab vor n paar jahren die DAM Fighter Composite Tele 150 gebraucht gekauft....
2,70 m 
80 - 150 gr
sagt euch die was?|kopfkrat kann ich mit der gut was anfangen? auf was kann ich mit der am besten fischen??#c
thx im vorraus!#h
Marx


----------



## maesox (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> Hi!#h
> ich hab mal ne frage...
> ich hab vor n paar jahren die DAM Fighter Composite Tele 150 gebraucht gekauft....
> 2,70 m
> ...


 




*Für was hast sie dann eigentlich gekauft?????:q :q* 

TL Matze


----------



## MuggaBadscher (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

hehe damals war ich noch jung und hatte überhaupt keine ahnung von wurfgewicht länge etc... ^^
da ich letztes jahr den schein gemacht hab und die angel eh bei mir rumsteht dacht ich ich frag mal was die so kann !? :q


----------



## maesox (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> Hi!#h
> ich hab mal ne frage...
> ich hab vor n paar jahren die DAM Fighter Composite Tele 150 gebraucht gekauft....
> 2,70 m
> ...


 

Dann nimmst sie am besten zum Hardcore-Aalangeln in hängerträchtigem Gefilde oder wartest bis es richtige Welse bei uns im Neckarabschnitt gibt!!


----------



## ok1 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich halte einen gesunden Mix von Innovationen und neuen verrückten Ideen, verbunden mit bewährten Sachen die her auf jeden Fall funzen, für am besten und ausgewogensten. Den neuen Sachen sich nicht verschließen, aber auch nicht jeden Hype und Blödsinn mitmachen.



Das ist es. Ich bin durchaus hoffnungsfroh. Hört man es doch an vielen Ecken grummeln. Mir scheint es jedenfalls so, dass viele von uns ihre Unzufriedenheit mit dem angebotenen Tackle, den Obergurugehabe und den nur noch als Erfüllungsgehilfen fungierenden Angelzeitungen durchaus kundtun.

So geht es ja nicht weiter. #d

Viele Grüße


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

@OK 1
Da hast du absolut recht, dass Gehabe der Angelzeitungen und ihrer Starautoren ist was das Product Placement betrifft wirklich nervig. Die Auswirkungen sieht man ja hier gelegentlich wenn die ABO zahlen der Angelzeitungen veröffentlicht werden.
Die müssen auch langsam mal die Kurve kriegen.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## ok1 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

@ Pikepauly

Das hängt ja alles irgendwie zusammen. Die Globals versuchen halt uns ihr Zeug reinzuwürgen. Und die Gurus leben davon.  Dennoch: es ist zum Teil schon lächerlich, was die veranstalten und hat mit dem Angeln der "Normalos" nichts mehr zu tun. Ich finde eines dürfen auch Profis nicht tun: den Respekt vor Natur und Kreatur verlieren. Und das scheint mit doch sehr häufig der Fall.

Wenn sie uns als Kunden irgendwann wieder ernst nehmen, dann wird es auch besseres Tackle geben.

Davon geh ich jetzt träumen. 

bis bald


----------



## Aitor (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

naja ich hab im keller noch nen karton voll mit dam wobblern stehen...die fisch ich im moment eigentlich weniger oft. aber wenns an hängerträchtige gewässer geht, schnapp ich mir doch dann den einen oder anderen DAM wobbler....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hat jemand letztens schon mal jemand #h die neue DAM Steelpower Pro in den Fingern gehabt oder gar gefischt? 
hab die im Askari-Katalog gesehen, muß es also definitiv wieder geben.


----------



## Sonarmeister (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

hab mir mal auf dem Flohmarkt eine QD 130 geschnappt, nur mal so zum probieren. Die war so gut, daß ich mir über ein bekanntes Onlineauktionshaus jede Menge QD und SEL-Rollen zugelegt habe.
Zum Aalangeln sind die SEL 140,240 und 340 prima geeignet, leichtgängig wie am ersten Tag und unkaputbar.


----------



## getchyouzander (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hab eine Quick 4001. Super Qualität.
Wenn jemand noch eine Ersatzspule hat, dringend PN und her damit!


----------



## Cod35 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

@AngelDet 





> Hat jemand letztens schon mal jemand #h die neue DAM Steelpower Pro in den Fingern gehabt oder gar gefischt?


Ich habe die 30lbs Variante der Steelpower auf der Grünen Woche in den Händen gehabt und muss sagen das Teil fühlte sich gut an. Der vertretene Händler hatte zum Testen der Kurve ein wenig Gewicht aufgelegt und beim Versuch die Rute an die Grenze zu bringen war kein verdächtiges Knacken oder knirschen zu höhren. 

@all : Fische natürlich auch noch mit der guten alten DAM

1x 5m Kohlefaserstippe (fragt mich aber nicht nach dem Modell)
1x Quick Finessa FD im harten Ostseeeinsatz mit geflochtener Schnur.

Beide Geräte sind top und obwohl ich ein bisschen schludrig damit umgehe nicht zu zerstören. Bin voll zufrieden.

Zu der Diskussion über das Herstellungsland möcht ich mal auch noch was beitragen :

War beim Kauf meiner ersten Abu-Rolle ganz schön schockiert als im Griff eingestanzt stand "Made in Taiwan", mittlerweile sind die auch schon zu teuer und somit steht in jeder 2. Rolle jetzt "Made in China", also nur ne Frage der Zeit bis die Chinesen die Kopien unter eigenem Namen an den Start bringen.
Wenn man sich mal unter den Rollenherstellern und ihren Modellen umsieht so stellt man außerdem recht schnell gewisse Modellähnlichkeiten fest die die Vermutung bestätigen das alle in der gleichen chinesischen Bude bauen lassen.

Ich bin zwar auch der Meinung das man lieber Produkte aus deutschen Landen kaufen sollte, aber die bekomm erst mal und wenn man sie bekommt, zu welchem Preis.

Muss leider zugeben das ich beim Auto auch schon meinem Credo untreu geworden bin und jetzt ne wesentlich billigere Koreanische Reisschüssel fahre, sorry aber man muss halt sehen wo man bleibt und ich war nicht gewillt für ein vergleichbares Deutsches Fabrikat fast das doppelte zu bezahlen damit die Chefetage und der Betriebsrat weiter umsonst ihre Mäuschen finanzieren können |gr: . Sorry Herr Hartz, aber ich glaube nicht das da jemand an seine Verantwortung für die Mitarbeiter gedacht hat.:v 

Gruß

Cod35


----------



## eiswerner (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Also ich habe einige Quick 330N Rollen - die waren und sind noch Heute super, dazu noch 440er und 550er für Norwegen und als Schmankerl hab ich mir bei Ebay die Jubiläums Spinnrute gekauft echt Spitze.#6


----------



## reuse (16. April 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hallo zusammen,
nun will ich auch mal was schreiben. Vorgestern habe ich mir eine DAM Quick Dura Classic FS, Größe 830 in Eschwege für ca. 78,- Euro gekauft und gleich ausprobiert. Alles in allem bin ich sehr positiv überrascht. Blitzsaubere Verarbeitung! Nichts wackelt, läuft seidenweich und hat einen sagenhaft leichten Freilauf bei voll aufgedrehter Freilaufbremse. Sogar die Spulen sind freilaufgelagert. Dabei eine Ersatzspule aus Alu. Schnurwicklung sehr gut. Die Rolle ist weitestgehend aus Alu und sehr gut zu bedienen. Also mein Tipp für allerlei Posenfischen und Grundangeln der leichten bis mittleren Art. Sicher auch eine Alternative zum Fischen mit offenem Bügel auf Zander. Grüße Axel


----------



## reuse (16. April 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ach ja vergessen. Habe wegen der Angebotswochen noch eine zweite Rolle bestellt. Nochmals Grüße


----------



## reuse (16. April 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

>>> die Spulen sind natürlich kugelgelagert


----------



## bärchen (17. April 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Bin mit DAM-Produkten bsi auf wenige Ausnahmen sehr zufrieden.
Viele hier denken, weil sie Shimano-Sachen kaufen und von diesen nur die teuersten, daß diese dann das beste sind.
Sie denken teuer=gut, dies kann ich bei Shimano aber nicht bestätigen, ich hatte zwar nur 2 Rollen, welche oft im Einsatz waren, mittlerweile habe ich diese nach lästigen Reparaturen "entsorgt".

zu den deutschen Herstellern: PLATIL gehört ebenso dazu !


----------



## melis (17. April 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Weiß jemand wie die DAM T.L.S. Ringe einzuordnen und zu bewerten sind?


----------



## Ekart (17. April 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hab immer noch einige Ruten aus der Hypronserie im Ständer stehen. Zum Bootsangeln auf Aal und Hecht sind sie immer noch gern im Einsatz. Das Gewicht ist natürlich nicht mehr Stand der Technik, aber solange ich damit nicht rumwedeln muß, spielt das ja keine Rolle. Mit der 30-70gr Pike war ich schon beim Dorsche pilken. Die machen wirklich fast alles mit#h. Wurden mal für die geflochtenen Schnüre entwickelt, als die modern wurden.
Heute wärn sie natürlich Ladenhüter, aber zum weg schmeissen, oder verschenken sind sie mir viel zu schade.

Mit DAM verbinde ich meinen ersten Besuch in einem "Angelladen". Sowas spezielles, wie einen Angelladen gabs ja damals noch gar nicht, als ich 14 war. Aber neben all den Eisenwaren, standen da ein paar wenige Ruten und Rollen und ein paar Zubehörteile und alles war selbstverständlich von DAM (natürlich auch die begehrten Goldhaken).
Da gab es keine Alternative!!!
Heute bin ich ÜFÜ (mal eben über fünfzich) und kaufe mir ne Penn, um mal wieder so ein Urviech von Rolle in der Hand zu spüren.

Jess Sirs, wer Plastik kennt :v, der liebt Metall!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



melis schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie die DAM T.L.S. Ringe einzuordnen und zu bewerten sind?



Nimm mal einfache Hardloy an, das ist ziemlich gleich. Also schon etwas unter den Fuji Hardloy/Alconite. Bei sägenden Geflecht merkt man etwas Rauhigkeit.


----------



## woernser1965 (19. April 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Also bei mir ist noch viel von der guten alten DAM im Einsatz :

Ruten :

Sumo Pike 3 LBS
Die Weissfischrute 2-15gr
Black Champion Feeder
Black Champion 80 Spinnrute
Megalite Boat 100-250gr
Fighter Multi Picker

Rollen :

Quick Futura 945 FS
Quick GLX 820
Quick GLX 830
Und noch ne alte Quick aus den 80zigern Bezeichnung weiss ich jetzt nicht....

Die Geräte sind noch regelmässig im Einsatz, und ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit.:vik:. Die Sachen sind so zwischen 7-20 Jahre alt und werden alle 2 Jahre geölt und geputzt......
Dreht und biegt sich alles noch wie am ersten Tag :lund haben mir schon viele dicke Fische gebracht #:

Das Zeug ist auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert gewesen #6

Allzeit Petri Heil
Gruss Werner


----------



## FrankL80 (19. April 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

ich hab ne DAM Quick atp140fs Rolle und die ist so weich das selbst das einholen eines 28 barsch zum problem wird.ich mein die Qualität von DAM hat nach gelassen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. April 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

habe ne neue damrute bis 80 gr wg und angle damit auf dorsch und hecht kann vom material nur sagen das die ringe nicht das salzwasser abkönnen aber das carbon hat alles mitgemacht wirklich alles.ich nehme keine rücksicht auf material kann nur sagen super!!!!!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (19. April 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

ich habe auch mehrere Rollen von DAM, mit den ich sehr zufrieden bin

*DAM Quick AT340
DAM Quick AT130
DAM Cormaxx 50 3AF
*


----------



## Butt (19. April 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Von DAM hab ich eine Brandungsrute im Einsatz - die Emotion Surf 420 - super Teil 
Falls einer von euch noch so eine liegen hat und diese loswerden möchte kann er mir das gern mitteilen.


----------



## caprifischer79 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Fischen die Dam Catfish. Und ein Freund ne Dura (550?). Gabs vor dem Urlaub bei Gerlinger für 60euros.
Die übrigens montiert an der Catfish problemlos nen Heilbutt von 15 Pfund weggesteckt hat.. siehe Reisebericht.. und das mit ihrer doch beachtlich dünnen Achse.


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich habe seit dem Wochende eine D.A.M. Super Natural Spin 25 in 2,70m und passend dazu eine Quick Super 830 FD (200m 0,20 bis 100 m 0,30) und ihc muss sagen, ich bin angenehm überrascht von der Qualität.


----------



## kingandre88 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich habe auch noch ne Rute.....Ne DAM EX Powertape Pike.....steht drauf carbon reinforced
(reine Kohlefaser)3,6 m lang Act.LB 3 T/C.....Benutze ich sehr sehr sehr selten da nur 2-teilig....aber finde sie trotzdem gut....bestimmt schon über 10 jahre alt....auzch der vorherige besitzer war damit zufrieden.....sonst hatte ich mir noch vor 2 jahren 2 ruten der demon-serie geholt,damit bin ich sehr zufrieden.....#h


----------



## sevone (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

ich fische die EFFZETT blinker von DAM.
was ich an der produkpalette gut finde ist, dass es in mehreren rutenserien auch multirollenmodelle gibt. damit steht DAM von den "deutschen" herstellern glaub ich ziehmlich allein auf weiter flur, von ein paar jerkbait-ruten im zuge des hypes vor ein paar jahren mal abgesehn.
ich glaube aber auch, wie bereits angesprochen, dass das marketing hier noch keine hausaufgaben gemacht hat, denn die produktpalette ist auf jeden fall äusserst interessant, soweit ich weiss ist für 2008 eine art "RETRO QUICK" eingeplant, die ist auch in einer aktuellen angelzeitung zu sehn, weiss aber nicht mehr, in welcher. die sieht sehr interessant aus und ich werd sie mir wenn sie dann raus is auf jeden fall mal näher ansehen.
ist auch hier zu sehen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Der DAM Effzett dressed Spinner silbern-rot gestreift in Größe 3 gehört zu meinen Lieblingsspinnern. Eine Menge Forellen und letztens sogar ein 72er Hecht gingen auf sein Konto.


----------



## donlotis (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich habe alle meine Meerforellen auf nur drei Blinkerarten gefangen, obwohl ich mindestens zehn verschiedene haben! :m

Einer davon ist der DAM Effzett dressed seatrout, er fliegt gut und läuft schön!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Wie schon geschrieben fische ich sehr gern und oft mit dem Effzett Blinkern von D.A.M., meinen größen Hecht habe ich auch mit einem solchen gefangen.#6 
An Ruten habe ich noch eine Hypron Zander 2,70m. Auch wenn ich nur noch selten mit ihr fische möchte ich sie doch nicht missen.

Und dann natürlich noch mein absolutes Schätzchen....Quick Royal 3500 MDS :l


----------



## Alex.k (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Habe mir paar Wobbler von DAM bestellt, will diese nun testen, sind in Naturfarben, sehr ECHT.


----------



## woernser1965 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hab ja noch viele ältere Sachen der DAM und bin immer noch zufrieden damit.........#6

Hab mir im Frühjahr mal was Neues von DAM geholt. Eine Quick Finessa 740FS.
Hab sie günstig bei EBAY geschossen und dachte mir, für den Preis (22,50) kannste nicht viel verkehrt machen.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr.......eine meiner besten Rollen#6
Kaufe mir demnächst noch eine 
Hält den Vergleich mit meiner Quick Futura, Baitrunner 4500, und Spro Freeliner locker stand.....
Ich habe noch keine Freilaufrolle mit so einem leichten Freilauf gesehen.....normalerweise mach ich beim Zander nach dem Biss den Rollenbügel auf. Wenn ich aber mal den Biss nicht mitbekomm, ist der Freilauf so fein, das sie trotzdem nicht loslassen :q


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich hab die neue "alte" Quick 1000 FD schon als Vorserienmodell im Mai gesehen. Schick und unscheinbar. Der Preis ist natürlich auch kein Sonderangebot (UVP zwischen 199 und 259 €). 

Ich hab eine Quick Super 830 FD jetzt seit rund 6 Monaten regelmäßig im Einsatz und konnte bisher noch keinen Grund für Beanstandungen finden. Sie verrichtet einfach und problemlos ihren Dienst.

Auch zur Super natural Spin in 2,70 m, 5 - 25 g WG, muss ich sagen, sie ist ihr Geld wert. Einzig das untere WG mit 5 g halte ich für nicht ganz richtig. Ab 8 - 10 g lädt sie sich vernünftig auf.


----------



## schrauber78 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

ich hab mir neulich den effzett rattle 3d DR im 11cm rotaugen-design geholt und konnte darauf schon 3 zander und einen hecht verhaften.
mit dem super natural dr 13cm barsch hatte ich leider noch kein glück.

mit den ruten die ich hab bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.

ich glaub, DAM ist bald wieder da, wo sie einmal waren


----------



## heinzrch (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

ich hab letzte Woche ein Ersatzteil für eine 12 Jahre alte Quick Royal bei DAM in Roth abgeholt, super Service (die alte Crew...), das Ersatzteil natürlich vorrätig und wie immer kostenlos#6


----------



## Alex.k (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> ich hab mir neulich den effzett rattle 3d DR im 11cm rotaugen-design geholt und konnte darauf schon 3 zander und einen hecht verhaften.
> mit dem super natural dr 13cm barsch hatte ich leider noch kein glück.
> 
> mit den ruten die ich hab bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.
> ...



Die habe ich mir auch geholt: Rotauge, Forelle, Barsch, Hecht- Design


----------



## onkelzfan (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

habe auch einiges von DAM...
2x Rolle Quick ATP 330
Rolle Quick ATP 570 fs
Ruten Composite Spezi Hecht Carbonsteckrute

Bin mit den Rollen super zufrieden, und finde sie stehen teuren rollen in nichts nach.
Die Rute konnt ich leider noch nicht einsetzen, aber nächste Woche gehts ab nach Bütgenbach(belgische Eifel)
da werd ich sie mal richtig ran nehmen.


----------



## Gufi Angler (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

D.A.M Revolution Power Tip Spin  (Die Rute hat fast keiner hab ich gesehen woran liegt das denn)
D.A.M Quick ATP 330 
D.A.M Super Natural Rotauge, Hecht, Barsch
D.A.M effzett in rot 

Nutze fast nur DAM sachen da ich bis jetzt keine schlechten erfahrungen hatte und einfach super finde


----------



## magic feeder (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

ich war immer sehr zufrieden mit d a m......und freue mich besonders auf die neue quick


----------



## slowhand (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



magic feeder schrieb:


> ich war immer sehr zufrieden mit d a m......und freue mich besonders auf die neue quick



Neue Quick? Hast Du eine genaue Bezeichnung oder einen Link?


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Unter www.dam.de ist jetzt der neue 2008 Katalog mit der neuen Quick 1000 - 4000 FD eingestellt. Ich bin sehr gespannt  :k


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Wenn Du dir aber mal die Preise anschaust wirst nicht mehr so begeistert sein. |uhoh:Zumal wenn man bedenkt zu welchen Preisen die Rollen angeboten werden.#d

Da kaufe ich mir doch lieber noch eine "gebrauchte" Royal oder gute alte Quick 1001-5001. Da weis ich wenigstens das ich ein gutes Stück Made in Germany bekomme.


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Mal abwarten wie sich die Preise wirklich entwickeln. Der UVP wird mit Sicherheit deutlich unterschritten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Na dann schau mal hier oder auch hier und vielleicht noch hier.
Also, von DEUTLICH, wenn man die 3000 FD zu Grunde legt, kann da ja wohl keine Rede sein.|uhoh:|rolleyes Eventuell reguliert sich das aber noch zu einem Vernünftigen Preis.  
Denn nur weil es Retro ist rechtfertigt das den Preis keinesfalls. Ganz im Gegenteil, z. B. gibt es die M.D.S. Bremse nicht mehr und die paar "Neuerungen" sind heutzutage auch nichts neues mehr im Rollenbau. Und das worauf diese Rollenserie aufbaut ist altbewährt und lag seit Jahren, als Konkusmasse, fix und fertig im Regal.


----------



## Mister Rapala (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich habe noch einen Winkelpicker fon DAM|rolleyes


----------



## Koalano1 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hab mir auch vor kurzem die D.A.M Revolution Power Tip Spin in 3m und Eine DAM Quick zugelegt und ich bin bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden! Wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben, ist sie sehr robust! Bei uns im Angelladen hat ein vertreter das auch mal demonstriert indem er ein 1 1/2 KG blei dran gemacht hat und es immer wieder hoch und ruter geschleidert hat. Ich hätte nie im leben gedacht das die rute das aushält!


----------



## Neptun01 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hallo Hab ne Brandungsrute von DAM


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ui, ein DAM Thread.

Da kann ich auch meinen Senf dazu abgeben. Wie sicherlich hier im Forum schon öfters erwähnt wurde gibts auch hier Qualitätsunterschiede. Aber ich fische auf meinen Sportex Power Wels zwei einfache Quick Rollen. Es sind 4 Jahre alte Quick FD 460, die damals so um die 60€/Stck kosteten. Hab sie bei der Auswahl mit hochpreisigeren Großfischrollen verglichen und musste feststellen, dass sie robuster aufgebaut sind, auch wenn sie nen Kunststoffbody besitzen, aber schon die Achse ist um einiges dicker wie zB die der 6500er US Baitrunner, die damals als das non-plus-ultra in der Wallerszene galt. Trotz zahlreicher Fänge und Angeleinsätzen läuft nochimmer alles einwandfrei.

Quick bleibt halt Quick!


----------



## Damyl (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich habe noch 6 Ruten und 7 Rollen von DAM. Bei anderen Firmen ist es bei mir ein kommen und gehen. Mal hol ich mir was, dann verkauf ich mal wieder was..............aber die DAM Ruten und die Quicks bleiben hier #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Quick bleibt halt Quick!




Das hat aber auch bloß bedingte Gültigkeit. Als auf dem Rollenfuß noch "Made in Germany" stand konnte man das sicher uneingeschränkt sagen. Später hat die Qualität dann doch sehr gelitten.
Die VSI-Reihe, die Exquisite und auch Finessa mit M.D.S. Bremssystem gehören sicher auch noch zu den Rollenserien die dem Anspruch der alten D.A.M. entsprachen. Der Große Rest hatte und hat da doch mehr Schatten als Licht.

Mit dem Verkauf der D.A.M. seiner Zeit ging es auch mit Qualität und damit auch der Marke stark bergab.
Es bleibt ja zu hoffen das sie wieder zu altem Glanz zurück kommt, jedoch wird man das nicht nur damit schaffen das man in seine Rollen soviele Lager einbaut wie nur irgend möglich.|rolleyes
Und wenn ich mir die Preispolitik anschaue, naja da kann es einem schon graußen.


----------



## mico74 (8. April 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

hab mir letzte woche zwei spinruten von dam geholt und zwar aus der effzett reihe(steckruten)
die eine wg 6-18gr 2,45 und die andere 28-56gr 2,90 kostenpunkt 180 euro beide.
sind traumhafte ruten :k und freue mich jetzt die einsätzen zu können :vik:

petri heil


----------



## mico74 (8. April 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



mico74 schrieb:


> hab mir letzte woche zwei spinruten von dam geholt und zwar aus der effzett reihe(steckruten)
> die eine wg 6-18gr 2,45 und die andere 28-56gr 2,90 kostenpunkt 180 euro beide.
> sind traumhafte ruten :k und freue mich jetzt die einsätzen zu können :vik:
> 
> petri heil




ach so eine allroundrute von dam habe ich auch noch
super natural 3,60,wg 30-60 gr


----------



## Retrodreamer (8. April 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

#6

 habe von meinem Großvater eine Rute gerbt. 
   „Dam Record III“ Art.-Nr.:2235330, Länge 3,30m W.-G.: bis 80g, Action 3.0 mit einer DAM Quick 3000 Rolle.
  Die Rute und Rolle wurde von einem Fachhändler überprüft und nur die Schnur ausgetauscht.
  Er sagte mir das die Rolle uns noch überleben würde, ich weis leider nicht wie Alt sie ist.

  Benutze sie für Hecht, Aal, und Karpfen.

  Gruß

  Sven


----------



## angel-yogi (8. April 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

hallöle.....
habe auch noch gutes DAM-tackle in gebrauch
rute: senso power spin salmon, 40-80gr(high module carbon steht drauf); hab sie vor ca. 10 jahren gekauft, war eine fehlserie weil als wg 20-40gr draufsteht. deshalb damals für günstige 40DM erstanden. die ist prima zum lightpilken...weil super leicht! und zum hecht- und aalangeln.
rollen: 1 finessa s70 carbon-titan.....immer noch zum brandungsangeln in gebrauch, 20 jahre alt!
3 quick finessa 330, wurden im zeitraum 1965-1967 neu! gekauft, immer noch im gebrauch zum aalangeln. sind zwar sauschwer, aber rute steht ja eh im halter, fangen immer noch fisch und sind unkaputtbar!!!! hab sie vor vielen jahren sogar im salzwasser benutzt....nix rost oder festgegammelte lager. 
*SO LANGE MÜSSEN DIE MODERNEN **RÖLLEKINS ERSTMAL HALTEN!#a*


also dann......PETRI HEIL

yogi


----------



## flori66 (8. April 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



angel-yogi schrieb:


> hallöle.....
> habe auch noch gutes DAM-tackle in gebrauch
> rute: senso power spin salmon, 40-80gr(high module carbon steht drauf); hab sie vor ca. 10 jahren gekauft, war eine fehlserie weil als wg 20-40gr draufsteht. deshalb damals für günstige 40DM erstanden. die ist prima zum lightpilken...weil super leicht! und zum hecht- und aalangeln.
> rollen: 1 finessa s70 carbon-titan.....immer noch zum brandungsangeln in gebrauch, 20 jahre alt!
> 3 quick finessa 330, wurden im zeitraum *1965-1967* neu! gekauft, immer noch im gebrauch zum aalangeln. sind zwar sauschwer, aber rute steht ja eh im halter, fangen immer noch fisch und sind unkaputtbar!!!! hab sie vor vielen jahren sogar im salzwasser benutzt....*nix* rost oder *festgegammelte lager*.




Wo kein Lager ist, kann kein Lager rosten.


----------



## angel-yogi (8. April 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

*@ flori66*

dem fisch isset egal.......ob mit oder ohne lager !!!!

* |abgelehn*
*und deine aussage stimmt nicht......die spulenachse läuft im    kugellager !!!!*

*hast du denn schon mal eine in der hand gehabt?*


----------



## flori66 (8. April 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Na siiischa siiischa  (aber schon lange her und ich hab so eine Rolle noch nicht aufgeschraubt. Und aufgrund des Alters bin ich einfach von ausgegangen, dass noch keine Kugellager verwendet wurden.)


----------



## Angelgage (8. April 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hallo ich selber Fische alles von DAM 
Karpfenruten von DAM die DAM Spezi Composite Steckrute mit der Rolle auch von DAM die DAM Quick SLR FS 860 FS so dann noch die Raubfischruten von DAM die DAM Online Tele 200 mit der Rolle DAM Quick Dura Chrome FS 
Köder auch alles von DAM ich muß sagen hatte erst alles von CORMORAN aber das war nur zueg für die Tonne :v
nicht gut die Marke nun habe ich alles von DAM und muß sagen die Produkte sind echt besser und komme echt gut mit dem zeug klar .
Es ist klar das jeder seine Marke hat zum Fischen jeder hat eben einen anderen Geschmack .

Und ich werde erst mal bei DAM bleiben weil es echt gut ist .:vik:


----------



## donlotis (8. April 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hallo zusammen,

es ist zwar kein Tackle, aber ich habe die Neopren-Wathose und die HydroForce-Watjacke von DAM und kann mich nicht beklagen! #6
Meinen DAM Effzett Dressed Seatrout Blinker habe ich erst kürzlich weiß umlackiert...










Gruß donlotis


----------



## luecke3.0 (9. April 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hallo Leute,
ich muss mich auch als langjährigen DAM-Fan outen! Meine Ausrüstung besteht zum Großteil aus DAM Sachen, und ich habe viel Gerät!
Die "alte DAM" war in puncto Preis-Leistung unschlagbar, fast alle Produkte sind unkaputtbar!
Die "neue DAM" ist auf einem sehr gutem Weg, nach leichten Anlaufschwierigkeiten in puncto Qualität ist sie auf einem guten Weg wieder an die "Erfolge" der alten DAM ranzukommen!

Und "Designed and Ingineered in Germany" ist mir allemal noch lieber als komplett "Made in China"!
DAM baut übrigens einige Produkte in D, allerdings nur im absolut oberen Preissegment (z.B. die Master Ruten)!

Machen wir uns nix vor, Angelgerät "Made in Germany" wird auf kurz oder lang leider komplett aussterben!:c

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## maarfischer (16. April 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich fische einige Ruten aus den Effzett- und Super Natural -Serien, wobei mir die (preiswerteren) Super Natural-Ruten fast besser gefallen.


----------



## Wollebre (16. April 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

hab noch eine Quick 550 mit Ersatzspule. Müßte knapp 40 Jahre alt sein. Da zu schwer, nur noch "Schaustück" . Ansonsten könnte man damit sofort losziehen.

Sammelt jemand so etwas?

Gruß, Wolle


----------



## staffag (16. April 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Wird ab und zu in ebay angeboten, bringt aber nur so 15 - 20 euro. guck mal hier

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150234100016

vielleicht doch selbst nutzen, wenn die so unverwüstlich ist!


----------



## Patrick83 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich habe neulich von meinen schwiegervater (Gruß an joggel!),seine  alten ruten bekommen....unter anderem auch eine Dam "grüne Serie Staffelsee"..
Kann mir einer sagen,für welchen fisch die aus gelegt ist,oder welche angelart? ? ?
Danke im voraus!


----------



## Damyl (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin..
> habe ne alte dam-glaserfaserrute von papi,
> "staffelsee" 70er jahre,als grundrute...
> sauschwer, aber nicht kaputtzukriegen..
> ...



Kannste für´s Grobe nehmen......Karpfen, Hecht, Aal usw....


----------



## hans albers (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

yep...

iss schon n knüppel...

gabs auch in unterschiedlichen wg
(hab eine mit 80g.. würde dei aber eher bis 120 g einschätzen)

als abgelegte grundrute oder schwere pilke wohl okay
geht aber auf dauer echt in die arme..|bigeyes
dafür unverwüstlich

greetz
hans


----------



## Patrick83 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

hehe,danke!!
Wiegt aber echt ganz gut....Werde die aber wohl  nicht verwenden,ich bevorzuge da sensiblere ruten...bringt einfach mehr spass....


----------



## magic feeder (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

sensibel ist gut.........ich hab mir vor kurzem eine pickerrute von dam gekauft.....


----------



## Patrick83 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Das muss man halt auf den fisch abstimmen


----------



## Patrick83 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Bist du so n Brassen/Karpfenjäger?


----------



## Basti94 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich hab die 

DAM Quick Space 420 FD und die

DAM Quick Space 420



MFG Basti94


----------



## Bier (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

hab noch eine feine spinnrute - black panther imx 7 carbon (oder so). tolles teil.
wurd von mir vor 5 jahren ca in nem angelladen als schnäppchen gekauft und möchte sie auch nich mehr hergeben! *G*


----------



## melis (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Weiß jemand wie es mit Ersatzteilen für die alte DAM aussieht? 
Mein Problem sind bei der DAM Quick VSI 430 Heckbremsrolle. Ist die hintere Bremse nicht mehr fit. Da sind so Kunststoffscheiben ähnlich wie Pappe und diese brauche ich neu. Oder gibt es da eine alternative z.B. aus dem Modellbau?


----------



## Dirk30 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hab noch 2 DAM Exquisite MDS 625 und 630,1  DAM VSI 630, 1 Andy Little Steckrute 3,60m (vielleicht verkaufe ich die Rute noch), etliche Effzett Blinker und noch andere Kleinteile wie Posen usw.


----------



## don rhabano (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Wer hat denn überhaupt keinen Effzett Blinker im Kasten?


----------



## heinzrch (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

ich sammle diese "Handangeln" mit dem weißen Plastikaufwinder, die es in den 70er bis Anfang 80er Jahre gab. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand sowas über hat, und mir verkaufen oder  tauschen würde. Und über nen DAM Turbler würde ich mich auch ganz arg freuen....


----------



## msdstefan (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich angle fast nur mit alten DAM Rollen und Ruten. An Rollen hab ich jede Menge Quick 1000, 1001, 2000, 2002, 3001, 3002, 4001, 5001, 3000, 4000, 5000, 330N, 550N, 330P, XL 333 usw. Besonders die 3001, 3002, 4001 und 5001 sind nahezu unzerstörbar und seit Jahrzehnten im Einsatz.
Die alten Airways und X-Kev-Karbon sind unkaputtbar, aber etwas schwer. Zum Angeln auf Aal, Zander und Hecht mit Köderfisch oder Wurm sind sie aber ideal. Auch eine alte Senke ist noch im Einsatz.
Ich habe es mir abgewöhnt Geld in neues Gerät zu stecken. Stattdessen kaufe ich nur bei Ebay.


----------



## hans albers (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

moin..
ist bei mir ähnlich

nahezu 60% meines tackles besteht 
aus altem gebrauchtem gerät
von dam ,shakespeare, ryobi etc.
die alten rollen sind einfach robuster
als viele moderne rollen von heute..
(geht natürlich zu lasten des gewichts und schnurwicklung
 teilweise)
ich schraube oft die ersteigerten rollen erstmal auseinander und säubere sie
bzw. neues fett rein.. 
die meisten liefen dann ohne problem 
wieder und einige klassiker sind auch noch schön anzusehen.

hab ich in nem anderen thread auch schon mal gefragt :
hat jemand erfahrenugen mit den neuen(alten) 1000 er quicks 
von dam gemacht?

greetz
hans


----------



## hiasih (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich habe die DAM Sumo Royal Feeder Heavy wf. 50-150 keine Probleme damit!!


----------



## D.A.M (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Denke der Name sagt alles :vik:

Grüße D.A.M


----------



## heinzrch (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

@Hans: hab bei DAM das Schnittmodell der neuen Quick gesehen, und hatte zudem beim Händler eine in der Hand. Ist im Prinzip die alte Quick Royal, aber ohne Magnetbremse und mit leicht verändertem Spulen-/Kurbeldesign. Getriebe und Schnurverlegung ist identisch.
Gefertigt wird sie natürlich nicht in Roth, sondern in Fernost. Das war aber bei der Royal vermutlich schon genauso. Da wurden damals schon (Anfang 90er) nur noch einige Schritte der Endmontage in Gunzenhausen durchgeführt, um das "Made in Germany" zu rechtfertigen. Im Zeitalter der Globalisierung ist es aber wurstegal wo die Rolle herkommt, wenn die Fertigungsqualität stimmt...


----------



## hans albers (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

hi richard.. danke für die info..

naja in fernost werden ja im moment 
fast alle rollen hergestellt...
ist für mich in der heutigen zeit kein wesentlicher kritikpunkt, 
wie du auch angemerkt hast..

dass die dam heutzutage nicht mehr in deutschland baut ist zwar schade,
(wozu im katalog der bescheuerte satz
"in deutschland entworfen und entwickelt" ...|kopfkrat..??)
aber eigentlich gehts mir um die verarbeitung der heutigen rollen, da ich auch einige gut erfahrungen mit der "neuen dam gemacht habe, interessierte mich die neue quick serie...


greetz

lars


----------



## basement (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hi, ich habe die Revolution Power Tip Spin 3m 20-50g. Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit der Rute super Teil. Im Laden sagte der Besitzer zu mir hier 2,5 Kg dran gehangen und heb mal hoch,ich ungläubig ne die bricht und er nur komm heb hoch und tatsache kein problem für die Rute.Das war schon Geil !!!#6#6#6


----------



## Luiz (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

war eigentlich auch immmer ein fan von DAM produkten, mittlerweile meide ich DAM. 

Hier mal 2 Beispiele aus vergangenden monaten. Ich habe mir spirolinos fürs forellenangeln gekauft, natürlich für die kalte jahreszeit sinkende, problem war 2/3 schwimmen obwohl als sinkend ausgeschrieben. Da es ein spontanes feierabend angeln für 2 stunden war, hatte ich bis auf die spiros und anderen kleinigkeiten nichts dabei. Da dieser forellenpuff eine wassertiefe von 5-6 metern hatte und zu dieser kalten jahreszeit alle forellen am grund standen, war ich natürlich ziemlich verärgert darüber dass ich mit diesen spiros von DAM nicht auf die gewünschte tiefe kam (tag im arsch).

Ich hatte mir shads von DAM gekauft, welche sich wirklich total bescheiden auf den jig aufziehen lassen. Die farbe/lack bröckelte bereits in der verpackung ab und die aufgeklebten augen am shad sind entweder beim jig aufzeihen abgefallen oder nach nur wenigen würfen. 

Sind zwar nur kleinigkeiten aber dennnoch können diese sehr nervig sein. Waren immerhin shads im wert von 40 euro.

Ich schrieb eine e-mail an DAM, mit den besagten problemen. Es kam nicht mal eine Antwort... . So geht man nicht mit seinen kunden um finde ich. Das sind schon deutliche qualitätsmängel. Nun sind DAM produkte erstmal für mich gestorben.


----------



## Luiz (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

sonst keiner solche erfahrungen gemacht?|kopfkrat


----------



## mb83 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

hat den nun jemand erfahrungen mit der neuen retro quick rollen gemacht .


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Klar hab ich jede Menge DAM - Produkte im Einsatz.
Wenn man nur 20 km von Gunzenhausen entfernt wohnt, wächst man mit DAM auf. 

Ich denke, die Firma hat nur ein wenig den Zug verpasst. Früher stellte man unkaputtbare Markenware der feinsten Qualtät her, bis dann Ende der 80iger der Kohlefaserboom begann und sich die Hersteller im "leichter, noch leichter am leichtesten" gegenseitig übertrafen. Zu lange hat man darauf gesetzt und erst mit der SUMO Generation wendete sich das Blatt wieder.  

Nun empfinde ich DAM nicht als schlechter oder besser als andere Hersteller, bei mir kommt aber immer noch ein gewisser Kultbonus dazu, so dass DAM Geräte immer ein Teil meines Angelzeugs stellen werden.


----------



## silviomopp (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

ich fische schon seit Jahren mit einigen DAM ruten und habe auch einige " Randartikel " in Gebrauch. Ich persönlich habe noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Würde jederzeit wieder das Geld dafür ausgeben .. #6


----------



## mcrae (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich habe neben zwei recht neuen Brandungsruten noch zwei alte Rollen und eine Rute von DAM...
Kann eigendlich nicht klagen...


----------



## kingandre88 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Heute ist meine neue Rolle gekommen,ein Dam Quick Dura Classic 640 FD,sie macht einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck,nix wackelt....Hab sie inna Bucht für 30 + versand gekriegt#6


----------



## hansteiner (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Quick Royal 3500 MDS

supergeiles teil......!!!


----------



## mb83 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

so ich habe nun mein DAM sortiment erweitert um zwei DAM vsi 430 (leider eine mit lager schaden ich hoffe mal das mir DAM noch ein lager zukommen lässt).dann noch eine FTS FS 645 plus zwei E-spulen und nun endlich eine quick royal 3500 mds (ob es jetzt noch ne retro quick fd wird steht wohl in den sternen ;-) )

ich freue mich aufjedenfall schon wenn ich die sachen endlich einsetzen kann.

NACHTRAG:

habe innerhalb 2 tage ne mail von DAM bekommen das ich das lager was defekt ist auf kulanz bekomme.TOP

NACHTARG 2:

habe das lager nach weiteren 2 tagen bei mir gehabt.danke DAM


----------



## Snake77 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

So-o-o... dann hol' ich mal den Fred wieder raus!|wavey:
Von mir aus, nennt mich Leichenschänder, aber ich stehe auf DAM!#6

4x DAM QUICK HPN 650 FS Freilaufrolle
2x DAM Spezi Composite Pike 3,0m / WG 25-75g / Steck
2x DAM Spezi Composite Carp 3,60m / 3,00 lbs./ 3 tlg./ Steck
2x DAM Spezi Composite Surf 3,90m / WG 100-250g / Tele
1x DAM SUPER NATURAL 60 3.30m / WG 30-60g / Steck
2x DAM ANGELSTUHL FALTSTUHL
1x DAM Spinnrucksack
1x DAM Köderfischeimer (faltbar)
1x DAM Rutentasche
1x DAM Kescher der Bärenstarke
... diverse Kleinteile

Die anderen Sachen sind schon in Planung.

PS: DAM ist auch seit ein Paar Jahren in Russland wieder da, und das mit Erfolg.


----------



## Multe (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hej Snake77, hast recht, auch wenn es schon etwas angestaubt ist....
DAM ist nicht nur in Russland der Renner, sondern in den ganzen skandinavischen Ländern sind sie ganz vorne dabei mit ihren Produkten.
Schau dir doch einmal das Tackle an, da sind richtig gute Teile dabei, wie z,B. die neuen FUTRON Ruten oder die CALYBER Pro, ganz klasse Teile. Auch im Rollensektor kann man nicht meckern. Super sind auch die Kunstköder und da ganz besonders die POWER DEVIL STICKS. Der TOP Köder zum Zanderangeln und die ganz großen in 18cm in japanrot der fängigste Köder für große Dorsche.


----------



## Snake77 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich sag nur... Preis/Leistung ist gut.

Die Futron und Calyber Pro Series sind für mich als Anfänger (1,5 Jahre richtig dabei) etwas zu teuer und ich bin nocht nicht soweit mit Jerken und Dropschroten. Immer schön nacheinander.


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

An einige DAM Rollen kommt ein gewisser japanischer Fahrradteilehersteller mit Serviceproblemen nicht ran und vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis schon zweimal nicht!


----------



## S.-H.-Angler (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Also ich kann auch nichts schlechtes über DAM sagen, hab zwar nur 3 Ruten (DAM Spezi Composite Pike Spin 3,00m und 25-70g WG als Steckversion) in Gebrauch aber die machen eigentlich alles mit was sie sollen. Ok, zum Spinnen hab ich sie mir nicht geholt, sie sollten eigentlich nur als Grund- und Posenruten dienen. Da machen sie sich auch echt gut, ich hab sie aber auch zum Schleppen entdeckt. Dafür nehme ich Penn-Rollen und die Köder sind meist die 9" Castaic Real Baits mit 120g, das funktioniert richtig gut, sogar wenn ich sie als Planer-Ruten verwende. Und sie haben mir in der Kombination schon einige dicke Hechtmuttis gebracht, macht richtig Spaß.


----------



## Franky (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Servus... DAM war zu meinen Anfangszeiten ja echt DER Burner schlechthin! Der Abstieg/die Probleme habe ich dann, wie einige von Euch ja offenbar auch, mit echten Bauchweh mit ansehen müssen.
Vor ungefähr 2 Jahren hab eich mir dann meine zweite DAM-Rolle zugelegt - ne Quick HPN 630FS. Als Ersatz für eine "schrottige" Cormoran Sinus Freilaufrolle in gleicher Größe, damals für mehr Geld gekauft... Die DAM schlägt die Cormoran um LÄÄÄÄÄÄNGEN! Freilauf, Bremse, Laufruhe sind für den Preis unschlagbar... 
Haut mich bitte nicht, wenn ich da falsch liege, aber das ist doch "Okuma-technik", die da inzwischen drin steckt, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



Franky schrieb:


> Haut mich bitte nicht, wenn ich da falsch liege, aber das ist doch "Okuma-technik", die da inzwischen drin steckt, oder?




Kannste einen drauf lassen.#6
Sind doch beide im Hause Svendsen vereint und Okuma baut ja auch die Prologic Rollen(ebenfalls Svendsen).:m


----------



## Franky (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Darum war ich auch vorsichtig davon überzeugt  Von Okuma bin ich übrigens ebenfalls sehr überzeugt, was "meine Preislage" und Einsatzzweck betrifft!!   Mehr noch als von Schimpanski oder den Divas


----------



## Snake77 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



S.-H.-Angler schrieb:


> Also ich kann auch nichts schlechtes über DAM sagen, hab zwar nur 3 Ruten (DAM Spezi Composite Pike Spin 3,00m und 25-70g WG als Steckversion) in Gebrauch aber die machen eigentlich alles mit was sie sollen. Ok, zum Spinnen hab ich sie mir nicht geholt, sie sollten eigentlich nur als Grund- und Posenruten dienen. .


Die sind bei mir ebenfalls für Grund und Pose.
Fürs Spinnen habe ich die Super Natural 60 + Spro Red Arc 10400 gut für Hecht und Zander.

Na dann... passt es doch mit meinen beiden Okuma Powerliner PL 865, wenn die mit DAM verwandt sind.

Sicherlich gibt es bessere Ruten- und Rollen-Hersteller, da hab ich aber gar kein Bock für ein-zwei Teile 1000€ auszugeben.


----------



## wusel345 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ich habe u.a. auch 2 DAM Rollen, die Quick Finessa 450 FS. Benutze sie mit geflochtener zum Raubfischfang und kann nichts negatives feststellen. Habe die Rollen schon seit knapp 3 Jahren und sie funktionieren immer noch einwandfrei. Auch der Freilauf geht super. Werde sie aber bald verkaufen, denn ich möchte mal andere Rollen versuchen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sind doch beide im Hause Svendsen vereint



Richtig, die jetzige DAM hat mit der früheren DAM rein gar nichts mehr zu tun.....


----------



## Blüsenfischer (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Ja,ja die gute alte DAM.
Gelbe Gummistiefel,BwParka,Vollglasrute und die DAM Quick 3000 am Mann und los gehts.

Petri Heil


----------



## Florian1980 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Vor ca. 10-15 Jahren:

Nach ner Regenreichen Nacht im Wohnwagen (Angelzeug blieb im Freien) öffne ich meine Rutentasche und alles schwimt. Kumpel mit ner uralten DAM Tasche:"siehst Du, ich hab da ne extra Abdeckung am Reißverschluss, ist fast kein Wasser drin".

5 Minuten Schnappt er die Tasche und beide Tragegurte reissen ab. Seitdem bedeudet DAM bei ihm Deutscher AngelMüll, was aber nur in dem Moment passend war. In den 90ern, als wir mit dem Angeln anfingen war DAM gleichbedeudent mit: kannst Du kaufen, das Funktioniert. Und so hab ich noch einiges, unter anderem meine DAM Multipicker die vom Köderfisch über Forellen, Karpfen und Störe schon alles gefangen hat.

In neuester Zeit hab ich nur den "Bärenstarken" Kescher von DAM gekauft. Aber der ist unter den Klappkeschern echt das beste was ich gefunden hab.


----------



## Punisher19862 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Hallo ich habe da mal eine Frage ich habe von meinem Opa seine alten DDR angeln bekommen die eine ist eine d.a.m Prestige Art. Nr. 2064 Länge 2.55m und eine Sport ex Fiberglas turbo-fan-spezial 2 Typ 2906 SL/5-tlg Länge 2.90m

Ich habe keine Ahnung davon .... Die Angel habe halt noch ein persönlichen wert für meinen opa

Jetzt meine Frage .... was sind die angeln noch ungefähr wert

Ich Gedanke mich schon einmal im voraus


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAM Produkte*

Garantiert nicht DDR.


----------



## dib (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAM Produkte*



Punisher19862 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe da mal eine Frage ich habe von meinem Opa seine alten DDR angeln bekommen die eine ist eine d.a.m Prestige Art. Nr. 2064 Länge 2.55m und eine Sport ex Fiberglas turbo-fan-spezial 2 Typ 2906 SL/5-tlg Länge 2.90m
> 
> Ich habe keine Ahnung davon .... Die Angel habe halt noch ein persönlichen wert für meinen opa
> 
> ...






 sind glaub ich keine DDR ruten , und was sie noch an wert haben liegt im auge des Käufers , du hast ja auch keine konkreten angaben über den zustand gamacht .
 da wird dir wohl per ferndiagnose keiner ne genaue angabe machen können .

 wenn du wirklich wissen willst was sie den leuten noch wert sind , dann beobachte Auktionen bei ebay von diesen oder sehr ähnlichen ruten .

 lg
 ---------
 thomas


----------

